# PC-Komponenten Kompatibilität



## PNechvatal (29. April 2007)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und suche Rat.

Ich würde mir gerne einen neuen PC zusammenstellen und habe mich bereits für alle Komponenten entschieden. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob alle Komponenten auch zusammen gut funktionieren werden und hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen.

Danke im vorraus,
                              Pablo


Komponenten:

ASUS Geforce 8800 GTS 640MB
SATE II Seagate Barracuda 7200.10, 320GB, 16MB Cache
2 * DDR2-RAM 1024, PC2-533 MHu, CL4, Samsung Original
Smart CHIEFTEC SH-01
SMARTCOOLER LFM1512E
SMARTCOOLER LFM1592E
ATX 500 Watt, ENERMAX Liberty I, ELT500AWT
S-775 ASUS P5B Deluxe/ WiFi-AP,ATX
Intel Core 2 Duo E4400, 2 * 2.00 GHz, S-775, boxed
DVD. +R/-RW IDE NEC Optiac AD-7170 A, Supermulti
DVD-ROM Laufwerk IDE LG GDR-8164B, 16x752x


----------



## ojamaney (29. April 2007)

Den RAM von Samsung würde ich gegen Speicher von Corsair austauschen und darauf achten dass der CL-Wert unter 3 liegt. Das Netzteil könnte etwas knapp werden mit 500 Watt. Was die Kompatibilität betrifft, heisst es: ausprobieren, Hellseher gibs nur im Fernsehen.

Sieht aber ganz gut aus was Du da ausgesucht hast (bis auf das LG-Laufwerk, bleib doch bei NEC)


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. April 2007)

Ich würde bei den Kühlern und Lüftern auf Zalman vertrauen.
Und evtl. könntest du schaun, ob Buget-technisch noch was bei der Frequenz des Rams zu machen ist, da du dich sonst evtl. über etwas längere Ladezeiten ärgern könntest... allerdings ist das nicht zwangsläufig nötig.


----------



## PNechvatal (29. April 2007)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe ^^

@ ojamaney: Ist Samsung um so vieles schlechter?

@ Raubkopierer: Warum ist Zalman dein Favorit?


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. April 2007)

Weil Zalman bei den Kühlkörpern gute Ergebnisse erzielt... Vollkupfer und durch Lamellen eine besonders große Fläche. alles ausschlaggebend für gute Ergebnisse, und die Unterseite aller Kühlkörper ist mit einer planen Goldschicht überzogen... empfehlen würde ich speziell den Zalman CNPS 9700. Wenn du noch mehr Geld zum ausgeben hast gibs auch noch die Reserator-Serie von Zalman...  gute Kühlkörper kombiniert mit einer Wasserkühlung, die vollkommen lüfterlos brilliante Ergebnisse verspricht...
Und ich würde nicht sagen, dass Samsung schlechter ist... der erste GDDR4 Speicherchip wurde von Samsung entwickelt... allerdings in Sachen Arbeitsspeicher liegen andere Produzenten vorn.


----------



## PNechvatal (29. April 2007)

Danke, Danke Danke 

Nur noch eine ltzte Sache, 620 Watt werden wohl genügen. Die 8800GT wird schon nicht soo viel verbrauchen oder?


----------



## chmee (29. April 2007)

Guter Kühler und preiswert : AC Freezer7Pro - nur etwa 20Eur
Letztens gekauft RAM G-Skill DDR2-667 für 119, und momentan sind
die Rams eh aufm Niedrigstand, kriegst A-Data 2GB-800 schon für knapp 90Eur.

Und Netzteil: Also für nen aufgebohrten E4300@3GHz und ne 1650Pro habe
ich n 430W-NT von LC eingebaut, läuft famos..Orthos und Memtest haben komplett
bestanden, ach ja Temperatur die ganze Zeit nicht über 48°C gerutscht, mit
oben genanntem Kühler.

Man muss nicht gleich das Teuerste kaufen. Aber wers hat, soll es tun 

mfg chmee


----------



## ojamaney (30. April 2007)

Mit 620 Watt bist Du schon etwas weiter, vergesse aber nicht dass die Gafikkarte alleine schon bis zu 102 Watt (bei Volllast) verballert.
Wenn Du sicher gehen willst, rechne den Stromverbrauch aller Komponenten zusammen. Die  Informationen sollten in den jeweiligen Datenblättern stehen oder mal auf der Herstellerseite suchen. Natürlich werden nie alle Geräte zusammen gleichzeitig unter Volllast stehen. Der errechnete Wert soll ja auch nur eine Vorgabe sein inklusive etwas Reserve.

Samsung-Speicher ist ansich nicht schlecht und recht zuverlässig. Allerdings bin ich, alleine schon wegen der Graka, davon ausgegangen, dass Dein System auch zum spielen gedacht ist und wahrscheinlich auch neuere 3D Spiele. Deshalb mein Vorschlag mit Corsair der einfach die bessere Performance bietet.


----------

